# Looking to Buy a Dave Smith Hen Decoy



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Is the only place to get one off his website?......Thanks.....Mack


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

I believe so.........actually I just called them up and ordered mine.  

For anyone else who may be interested......http://davesmithdecoys.com/shop/


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Im thinking of getting one too. Damn does that thing look real!!!...Not to mention how great it would look set up next to old Pretty Boy through the window of my new DB Darkhorse. Add a gobbler coming in and things would be off the chain!!!:lol:


----------



## Old Ironsides 72 (Jan 30, 2009)

That jake decoy he has is pretty sweet too, $150 though, ouch! Are they worth the price? How does the paint hold up on them?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Old Ironsides 72 said:


> That jake decoy he has is pretty sweet too, $150 though, ouch! Are they worth the price? How does the paint hold up on them?


You're not spending much more than the commercial dekes and you are getting a way superior decoy.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Bryan and Brad are really nice guys and stand behind their product. Heard they have something new coming out this year as well.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

If i had to guess, i would think theyre gonna offer a strutting decoy...Dont know, just speculating. But with their increasing popularity, id bet you may see an offering....and I agree, the jake looks killer too. And just like anything, you get what you pay for....To me, just like goose hunting, 12 good looking decoys is better than 24 bad looking decoys....Granted, when it comes to turkeys, on allot of gobblers it wont matter, but for the smart old wise gobbler it sure does.

Ill know ill be picking up a DSD Hen before next season rolls around.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

*I like the commercials on the hunting channels when they talk about how great the Pretty Boy works with the fake tail fan, and how much better it looks and works with a real turkey fan attached, but then you start thinking if I can kill a turkey to get that REAL TURKEY FAN, then why do I need a turkey decoy in the first place so I ran out and got my Pretty Boy & Pretty girl:coco: That DSD does look real, lets see fathers day is not to far away:idea:
*


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I hear what your saying. But, i think that hunting over decoys makes the hunt much more enjoyable. Seeing the birds react to them is awesome.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

The paint on his decoys are the best I have seen........Shoot I got about 2 grand in goose decoys.......What is another $120.........Mack


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to agree it's all part of the game of getting all set up in total darkness decoys in that one spot that will bring birds in, and then that fist gobble that brakes the silence of the coming day. 
I took a first time turkey hunter out a few years back, got set up where I glassed a 1/4 mile away turkeys going to roost. Well when the first Gobble sounded maybe 100yards away this ticked off tom drops out of the tree almost right above us hiting the ground a few feet from the decoy and did all he could do to distroy my tom decoy. I finaly told the kid if he don't shot I will, and he took his first bird. the things we as hunters get to see.
I will be adding to my decoys I'm sure and the DSD looks great.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

bigrackmack said:


> The paint on his decoys are the best I have seen........Shoot I got about 2 grand in goose decoys.......What is another $120.........Mack


That was my thought exacty when I called and ordered a DSD hen turkey this spring. I have a spread of his goose dekes so why not one turkey deke? Of course I will probably be adding a jake next year.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Alright....here's the scoop on what DSD will be offering in the future, and this recently came straight from the man himself, Dave Smith..............



> Well, I'm working on a breeding hen right at the moment- been studying research papers and films of breeding turkeys to the point that I feel dirty!- he he.
> 
> We will also tackle a feeder hen and I really want to nail that pose if at all possible. Between those and some waterfowl stuff, that should keep us busy through next spring. After that, I will try to tackle a strutter. It's really intimidating to think about trying to do that carving- scares the crap out of me! Best not to think about it and maybe just pray for guidance instead.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Ack said:


> Alright....here's the scoop on what DSD will be offering in the future, and this recently came straight from the man himself, Dave Smith..............


Thanks for the update....Know I have to sell some more of my stuff to buy some of those......Mack


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Ack for the insight.

Mack, now i understand all the decoys you had for sale.:lol:


----------



## Old Ironsides 72 (Jan 30, 2009)

I geuss i better start saving now.. When i was a kid my parents always told me " watch your pennys and the dollars will take care of themselves", they didn't hunt or fish! 
I geuss we're all bessed though, that we realize the beauty of such things.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Just when I thought I was done buying decoys.....New ones! :lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Get your blind yet FireDoc?


----------

